
Show HN: Flipadelphia flips your features - samdfonseca
http://samdfonseca.github.io/flipadelphia
======
Piskvorrr
Okay, I've read the page. I've watched the GIF. Still no idea what "flipping
my features" _is_ , or what I could use it _for_.

~~~
samdfonseca
it's a feature flip/toggle service
[http://martinfowler.com/bliki/FeatureToggle.html](http://martinfowler.com/bliki/FeatureToggle.html)
[https://code.flickr.net/2009/12/02/flipping-
out/](https://code.flickr.net/2009/12/02/flipping-out/)

~~~
Piskvorrr
Aha, now it makes sense. Thanks :)

